# Mein Senf zu Gentoo 2007.0

## Klaus Meier

Fand es relativ heftig, wie diese Frage und Diskussion hier abgewürgt wurde. Nicht, dass 2007.0 irgend jemanden etwas exorbitantes bietet. Aber es stand mal unter http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/ auf Februar diesen Jahres auf Release. Und es steht da inzwischen seit einiger Zeit auf März. Nur der März ist inzwischen auch schon vergangen.

Und wenn man dann Ende März nachfragt, wann denn etwas kommt, was für März angekündigt wurde, dann ist das für mich sehr gut nachzuvollziehen. Soll jetzt kein Vorwurf an die Maintainer sein. Aber wenn jemand nachfragt, was mit angekündigten Terminen ist, dann ist diese Frage wohl berechtigt.

Ist ja nicht so, dass da jemand einfach irgend etwas fordert. Aber irgend jemand muss diese Termine doch reingesetztt haben.

----------

## Lenz

In einem Punkt gebe ich Dir Recht: Wenn der Termin verschoben wird, müsste man den auf der Website angegbenen Termin aktualisieren.

Doch was genau drängt darauf, dass 2007.0 jetzt sofort erscheinen müsste? Es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund, eine Installation mit der 2006.1-LiveCD durchzuführen oder bei fehlenden Treibern jede andere $LIVECD zu verwenden.

----------

## psyqil

Diese Fragerei gibt's vor jedem Release. Wenn jemand sagen könnte, wann's fertig ist, würde es bestimmt auf der Releng-Seite stehen. Hier mal ein Zitat aus der Mailingliste: *agaffney wrote:*   

> It will be released when it's ready. We don't give release dates, because as 
> 
> soon as we do, something will happen to push the date back, and there will be a 
> 
> never-ending stream of users (and devs) bitching at us that the release isn't 
> ...

 Und von der Releng-Seite: *Quote:*   

> Note:  These are estimated dates. Actual release dates may vary.

 

Außerdem ist ein aktuelles System immer nur einen emerge --sync entfernt!

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund, eine Installation mit der 2006.1-LiveCD durchzuführen oder bei fehlenden Treibern jede andere $LIVECD zu verwenden.

 Das meinst Du andersrum, oder?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

es gibt schon gute gründe, wieso manche leute die 2007.0 live cd kaum mehr erwarten können: der kernel von der 2006.1 unterstützt manche moderne hardware nicht mehr. vor allem is aber die alte livecd völlig buggy. und man erwartet sich natürlich, dass sich da einiges ändert mit dem neuen release.

----------

## l3u

... betrifft aber höchstens Leute, die Gentoo neu Installieren ... und das hab ich das letzte Mal vor ca. drei Jahren gemacht (zumindest auf dem Computer, an dem ich gerade sitze ;-) ...

----------

## think4urs11

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Fand es relativ heftig, wie diese Frage und Diskussion hier abgewürgt wurde.

 

Nachdem ich der 'Würger' war auch mein Senf dazu  :Smile: 

Wie u.a. psygil schon sagte, das ist eine *der* Standardfragen zweimal im Jahr und die Antwort ist eigentlich immer die selbe, d.h. außer denen die die Releases wirklich machen weiß niemand ein genaues Datum - und die sagen dazu i.d.R. außer nichts nur nichts...

anders gesagt die Diskussion ist müßig und erreicht (hier) die richtigen Leute eh nur teilweise - und wer die Frage auf der -dev-ML postet sollte sich glaube ich auch warm anziehen  :Wink: 

siehe u.a. (und das sind nur die dt. Threads) 2004.3, 2005.0, 2005.1

----------

## a.forlorn

 *Libby wrote:*   

> ... betrifft aber höchstens Leute, die Gentoo neu Installieren ... und das hab ich das letzte Mal vor ca. drei Jahren gemacht (zumindest auf dem Computer, an dem ich gerade sitze  ...

 

Ja, aber viele neue Leute werden von gentoo angezogen, weil das portage immer aktuelle Versionen vorhält, noch dazu ein ständig aktualisiertes System möglich macht. Dann schieben sie die CD rein und erstmal ist alle Software drauf uralt. Kein aktuelle toolchain, das ist wohl das Schlimmste. Guter Einstieg.   :Confused: 

----------

## misterjack

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Außerdem ist ein aktuelles System immer nur einen emerge --sync entfernt!

 

genau, und wenn ich auf moderner hardware nen gentoo installieren will, ist es mir eigentlich scheißegal, was für eine Live-CD ich benutze  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

Gibt's keine Tarballs mehr? Hab schon seit ein paar Jahren keine Live-CD mehr für 'ne Gentoo-Installation verwendet. Und meine letzte Live-CD ist auch bestimmt schon 2 Jahre alt.

Für welche supertollen Sachen kann man die Live-CD sonst noch benutzen, wo's nicht auch ein Knoppix tun würde?

----------

## misterjack

die Stages gibts nachwievor als Tarballs, das wollte ich mit meinen Beitrag ausdrücken  :Wink: 

----------

## myrip

Naja für meinen Teil würde einfach gerne das 2007.0 sehen brauchen tu ich es net wirklich da es ja auch so seinen Zweck erfüllt und ich finde LiveCD´s von gentoo ziehmlich überflüssig da es Knoppix gibt  :Wink: . Daher kann der Release auch noch nach hinten verschoben werden  :Wink: .

mfg Flo

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Fand es relativ heftig, wie diese Frage und Diskussion hier abgewürgt wurde. Nicht, dass 2007.0 irgend jemanden etwas exorbitantes bietet. Aber es stand mal unter http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/ auf Februar diesen Jahres auf Release. Und es steht da inzwischen seit einiger Zeit auf März. Nur der März ist inzwischen auch schon vergangen.

 

psyqil und der Herr 'Würger' haben es schon gesagt, das gibt es jedes Jahr. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die LiveCDs jemals "pünktlich" ankamen, eine Verzögerung von mind. 2/3 Monate gibt es und gab es immer. Von daher verstehe ich nicht, warum jedes Jahr immer wieder diesselbe Frage kommt, vor allem von Benutzern, die schon ein Weilchen im Forum sind.

Und um Gentoo zu installieren, braucht man keine Gentoo LiveCD. Man nehme Knoppix oder wie auch immer die alle heißen. Solche LiveCD sind ehe sowieso besser, weil sie extra dafür gemacht werden, dass sie überall laufen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

@pablo_supertux

Also es geht mir weniger um die InstallationsCD, vielmehr um das Stagearchiv. Weil das mehr Stress macht, je älter es wird. Ist nichts lebensnotwendiges, aber gestört hätte mich das auch nicht.

Also es soll kein Vorwurf an irgend wen sein, weil 2007.0 noch nicht da ist.

----------

## nikaya

*Wild spekulier*

Ich vermute dass die Verspätung am GUI-Installer liegt.Irgendein Dev hat mal irgendwann im Forum geschrieben dass er völlig neu geschrieben wird.Die wollen wohl für den Installer nicht wieder soviel Haue kriegen wie bei den letzten 2 Releases.

Aber nichts genaues weiß man nicht.  :Wink: 

*/Wild spekulier*

Ansonsten kann ich mich dem oben bereits gesagten anschließen.Gentoo ist versionslos,wer es schon länger nutzt kriegt auch eine Neuinstallation problemlos hin.Es wird ein neues Profil kommen sonst alles wie gehabt.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

neue user werden übrigens von "installier halt mit einer ubuntu live cd" sicher ned überzeugt lol.

für den erfahrenen user ist die live cd eh nicht wichtig. weil jeder weg recht ist, um zu einem chroot zu kommen. 

ich hab eine 2te /-partition, auf der ich neue einstellungen ausprobiere, da ist immer ein notfall system vorhanden von dem ich neu installieren kann.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> für den erfahrenen user ist die live cd eh nicht wichtig. weil jeder weg recht ist, um zu einem chroot zu kommen. 
> 
> ich hab eine 2te /-partition, auf der ich neue einstellungen ausprobiere, da ist immer ein notfall system vorhanden von dem ich neu installieren kann.

 Mache ich genauso, ist die beste Methode.

Und meine Meinung zum Installer: Die Gentooinstallation sollte immer Textbasiert und per Hand vonstatten gehen. Sonst erschließt sich einem Gentoo nie. Aber das Thema hatten wir schon genau so oft wie die Termine von neuen CDs, grins...

----------

## a.forlorn

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> eine Verzögerung von mind. 2/3 Monate

 

Are we there yet?

----------

## hoschi

Ich bin sowieso gegen festgesetze Releasezeitpunkte, dass "When it's done!" hat sich immer als qualitativ weiter überlegen herausgestellt. Das Projekt und dessen Ziele müssen qualitativ erreicht worden sein, nicht das rote markierte Datum auf dem Kalender.

----------

## hoschi

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> *Wild spekulier*
> 
> Ich vermute dass die Verspätung am GUI-Installer liegt.Irgendein Dev hat mal irgendwann im Forum geschrieben dass er völlig neu geschrieben wird.Die wollen wohl für den Installer nicht wieder soviel Haue kriegen wie bei den letzten 2 Releases.
> 
> Aber nichts genaues weiß man nicht. 
> ...

 

Man könnte auf einen Installer verzichten. Da er bei den User die manuelle Installation ohnehin favorisiert wird und diese "technisch" immer überlegen sein wird. Zumal eine Installations-CD eine Shell, ein oder mehrer Stage3-Archive und Kernel-Quellen, sowie die Möglichkeit auch Online zu gehen bieten muss. Sicher aber nicht X11, Gnome und OpenOffice, wofür dann vor allem die wichtigen Stage3-Archive gestrichen wurden.

Gentoo ist eine Metadistribution, die Nutzer verwenden die Shell gerne, es ist wohl kaum das erklärte Ziel Distributionen wie Knoppix oder Ubuntu die User abzujagen. Bei der Ersetzung der Universal-CDs stand aber offensichtlich genau das im Vordergrund  :Sad: 

Ach ja: Andere Distributionen die eine einfache und problemlose Installation anstreben verwenden Ncurses-Installer, hat nebenbei den Vorteil das etliche hundert MB für die wichtigen Dinge auf den Installations-CD frei bleiben.

----------

## psyqil

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Are we there yet?

 Fast:  *Chris Gianelloni wrote:*   

> For those of you wondering, 2007.0 is close to being 
> 
>  finished.  You can blame the abnormally high number of security 
> 
>  vulnerabilities in large packages for the delays.  Also, the dates given 
> ...

 

----------

## hoschi

Wisst ihr was mir auffällt. Bei heise.de aber auch bei allen anderen IT-Portalen berichtet man inzwischen über jedes unbedeutende Update/Release. Man könnte ja schon fast den Verdacht hägen, dass einige bewusst unnötig Updates oder ein paar RCs rausklatschen um in der Presse zu sein  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wisst ihr was mir auffällt. Bei heise.de aber auch bei allen anderen IT-Portalen berichtet man inzwischen über jedes unbedeutende Update/Release. Man könnte ja schon fast den Verdacht hägen, dass einige bewusst unnötig Updates oder ein paar RCs rausklatschen um in der Presse zu sein 

 

Dann sollen sie auch mal über Gentoo berichten...

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Die Einstellung "When it's done!" kommt mir sehr bekannt vor... Und 3drealms hat die Einstellung auch keine Sympathien eingebracht...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mir ist gestern was aufgefallen, hab ein neues System aufgesetzt, ne hier egal warum, und beim Einstellen des Profils stellte ich fest, 2007.0 ist im Portage.

----------

## hoschi

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> Die Einstellung "When it's done!" kommt mir sehr bekannt vor... Und 3drealms hat die Einstellung auch keine Sympathien eingebracht...

 

Du weisst von wem das Zitat wirklich stammt?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   Die Einstellung "When it's done!" kommt mir sehr bekannt vor... Und 3drealms hat die Einstellung auch keine Sympathien eingebracht... 
> 
> Du weisst von wem das Zitat wirklich stammt?

 

Erleuchte mich... Google fördert auch nur das zu Tage: http://foldoc.org/?When+It's+Done  :Razz: 

----------

## nikaya

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Mir ist gestern was aufgefallen, hab ein neues System aufgesetzt, ne hier egal warum, und beim Einstellen des Profils stellte ich fest, 2007.0 ist im Portage.

 

Ist schon seit dem 13. April drin.

----------

## xraver

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   Die Einstellung "When it's done!" kommt mir sehr bekannt vor... Und 3drealms hat die Einstellung auch keine Sympathien eingebracht... 
> 
> Du weisst von wem das Zitat wirklich stammt?

 

Von wem denn?

----------

## hoschi

 :Sad: 

John Carmack - ID Software

<edit /> "When it's done" wird leider eher missbräuchlich auf Projekte wir HURD oder andere Vaporware angewendet, aber feste Termine werden dafür noch lieber verwendet. Beide Konzept können dafür nichts, dass ist schon die Schuld der Pressesprecher.

----------

## tazinblack

Also mein Senf auch noch dazu :

Eigentlich ist es egal, wie alt die CD ist, solange sie die Hardware unterstützt.

Das Problem fängt aber genau hier an. Was macht der Gentooeinsteiger, wenn die Hardware nicht unterstützt wird.

Hatte das Problem selber auch schon.

Außerdem kommt die Erwartungshaltung seitens der User doch schon von den Releasenamen her.

2006.1 klingt irgendwie veraltet. Und 2007.0 suggeriert, zumindest bei mir, was mit ersten Quartal 2007 oder so.

Wieso nennen die das Ding nicht Release 5 oder von mir aus auch Paula oder Luise ?

Dann würde man zumindest als Einsteiger nicht sofort den Eindruck haben, dass das "aktuelle Release" von irgendwann im letzen Jahr ist.

----------

